# Garmin Mount



## Freds Dad (23 Mar 2017)

I've started to use my sons mountain bike as he doesn't and don't want to keep swapping my Garmin out front mount from my road bike so hoped that one of you lovely people may have one you're no longer using.
I'm happy to cover postage costs and a small donation to a charity of your choice.

Thanks


----------



## ufkacbln (23 Mar 2017)

Amazon has versions for about £7


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Mar 2017)

I have been using one of these for a year and they work very well.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_f...TR0.TRC0.H0.TRS0&_nkw=+262898526435+&_sacat=0


----------



## robgul (24 Mar 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> I have been using one of these for a year and they work very well.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_f...TR0.TRC0.H0.TRS0&_nkw=+262898526435+&_sacat=0



That looks good - just ordered one (my bikes are equipped with the Garmin-type"out front" mounts but this seems much neater)

Rob


----------



## Tommy2 (24 Mar 2017)

I've got a spare one of these if you want it pm me your address.


----------



## puffinbilly (27 Mar 2017)

Tommy2 said:


> I've got a spare one of these if you want it pm me your address.
> View attachment 343868



Not wanting to step on anyone's toes - but that is what I need and was going to post on the forum until I came upon this post.
I've got my Garmin 200 out to put on a bike and can't find the mount - is it ok to contact @Tommy2 ?
I'm finally about ready to resume cycling after a horrendous year and a bit off the bike because of illness (not mine).


----------



## Freds Dad (28 Mar 2017)

Hi @Tommy2 mount arrived safely today and will be used at the weekend. Thank you


----------



## Tommy2 (28 Mar 2017)

puffinbilly said:


> Not wanting to step on anyone's toes - but that is what I need and was going to post on the forum until I came upon this post.
> I've got my Garmin 200 out to put on a bike and can't find the mount - is it ok to contact @Tommy2 ?
> I'm finally about ready to resume cycling after a horrendous year and a bit off the bike because of illness (not mine).


I think I have another one if you like, pm me your address @puffinbilly


----------



## jonny jeez (28 Mar 2017)

Does anyone have a spare Look 795 Aerolight, I would quite like one, happy to pay postage.


Well, if you dont ask....


----------



## robgul (2 Apr 2017)

robgul said:


> That looks good - just ordered one (my bikes are equipped with the Garmin-type"out front" mounts but this seems much neater)
> 
> Rob



The mount arrived - excellent - holds the Garmin very securely - immediately ordered another for one of my other machines.

Rob


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Apr 2017)

robgul said:


> The mount arrived - excellent - holds the Garmin very securely - immediately ordered another for one of my other machines.
> 
> Rob


I have had mine on for about a year and it is still as good as the day I put it on. I use it for my phone and have the Garmin on the other mount you have. I will post a photo later.


----------



## puffinbilly (6 Apr 2017)

Just to let you know that the mount arrived today @Tommy2 - thanks very much.


----------

